# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGI_1_96SD released.Massive update for LG Infineon models

## mohamed73

New version - LGI flasher - unlocker v1.96SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG A200,A225,A225GO,A230,A235,A250,A255,A258,C330,C33  0i,T370,
   T375,T385,T385b,T385GO,T395,T500,T500GO,T505,T505G  O,T510,T515,T515DW,T530,T565,T565b.
 - improved software working with Windows 7 and Windows 8 systems
 - implemented skins - for skins changing start software and click
   on software icon in upper left form's corner - select "Available skins" 
   and in opened menu select your wanted skin

----------

